

Chinese Government Will Invest CNY20 Billion to Promote IPv6 - chiachun
http://www.chinatechnews.com/2014/04/30/20482-chinese-government-will-invest-cny20-billion-to-promote-ipv6

======
mahyarm
CNY 20 billion is about $3.2 billion USD

~~~
Taniwha
so approx $2^32 then. ....

~~~
ChiChou
So once exceed, it falls back to -1? XD

------
dfc
PLA Unit 61398 is tired of pivoting through all those pesky NAT firewalls.

~~~
kiallmacinnes
Every time I hear someone calling a NAT a firewall, it rubs me the wrong way.

No matter what security benefits a NAT may or may not provide, a NAT is
anything BUT a firewall. Stop calling NAT a firewall!

~~~
dfc
Stop giving me orders as if I work for you.

------
DiabloD3
I wish the US would spend this much to promote IPv6.

~~~
wmf
Why? Japan spent a lot of effort on IPv6 and what did it get them?

~~~
coderzach
Why? To get widespread ipv6 support, I'd suppose.

~~~
kiallmacinnes
IPv6 adoption on its own is pretty meaningless.. I suspect it had more to do
with economics than tech.

This is total guesswork.. But here goes.. Japan likley invested heavily in
IPv6 because their economy is very tech driven, the risks of running out of
IPv4 or even being viewed as "behind" were likely the driving factors IMO

------
justincormack
I guess they can spend the money on getting rid of Windows XP, as it barely
works.

------
LiweiZ
Dedicated to the high speed network connection inside the great wall.

~~~
LiweiZ
wow, been downvoted a lot. seems no one understands what I'm talking about
here.

------
notproductive
IPv6 addresses are determined by the computer MAC address, some governments
must be excited about this feature.

~~~
nutjob2
That's entirely misleading.

The MAC address is used if you autoconfigure IPv6, it's not required. Also you
can enable privacy by requesting your host to generate a random host
identifier.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6#Privacy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6#Privacy)

~~~
stephen_g
I believe pretty much every single IP stack implementation uses privacy
extensions by default now.

~~~
justincormack
Actually I don't think that is true yet. FreeBSD does not by default for
example.

